# New Fire?



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

I just bought this:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TSUGXKE/

Is anyone else buying it? I'm usually not so eager to try a new product, and technically I don't NEED a new Kindle, but I'm really excited about the feature that lets you run the words by so you can read faster...

*edit* Saw it mentioned here: http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2015/09/17/amazon-fire/32525411/


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

That word runner feature doesn't interest me much.  There's an app called Spritz for Android that does the same thing.  I tried it out and it's kind of interesting but it sets the reading pace for you.  You can change that but while reading I had the very strong feeling that I had to keep up.  I did keep up but that pressure to do so kind of took the fun out of reading for me.

It might be that I'd get used to that but I don't really think so.

Barry


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I hadn't read about that feature, but it wouldn't interest me anyway. I don't read on the Fire I have now -- just use it for games and some magazines, and email when I'm not at home. Don't even do much with music or videos. I do my reading on my Voyage and I wouldn't want the words to scroll in anyway. I like that it's like a book, only better. 

I haven't actually read much about the new Fires at all because I am so totally not in the market.

Plus I'm a little afraid that if I do start reading more about 'em, I'll start wanting one, and I totally do not NEED one. 

O'course, i _am_ a moderator here . . . . I should know things.  So I may eventually splurge.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I might be interested in one of the larger tablets, but I already have two different 7-inch ones.  The expansion slot in the 8 and 10-inch versions make them more tempting to me so I don't have to be as careful with my content.  I fill my 16GB Nexus within a few months of buying it and have been juggling things around ever since.
Having said that, I do think it's pretty awesome that Amazon has an entry-level tablet at such a low price.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I starting thinking about getting a larger Fire a few months ago, and kept putting off getting one because I knew there would probably be something new coming. I had almost decided on the 10 inch one but after getting input from hubby I ended up getting the HDX 8.9. I already know I love the HDX line because I've been using the 7 inch one for almost 2 years. 

The new HD models have some nice things going for them but they just aren't what I wanted.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> I might be interested in one of the larger tablets, but I already have two different 7-inch ones. The expansion slot in the 8 and 10-inch versions make them more tempting to me so I don't have to be as careful with my content. I fill my 16GB Nexus within a few months of buying it and have been juggling things around ever since.
> Having said that, I do think it's pretty awesome that Amazon has an entry-level tablet at such a low price.


It looks like the new 7" Fire also has an SD card slot . . . . specs pages shows it's got memory expandable to 128GB.


----------



## drafter69 (Mar 21, 2009)

Just ordered the $49 fire as a Christmas present for a friend......  That price is hard to beat.


----------



## foots (Dec 22, 2009)

No new Fire here. I thought surely I was missing something after reading the specs on the new 10" HD Fire but nope, not that I can see! The wife has the Fire HDX 8.9 kindle and after reading that Amazon had put out some new Kindle Fire's I was excited to see a larger 10" model. But after reading over the specs I could not believe it. 

10" HD vs HDX 8.9 First the Display- 1280 x 800 vs 2560 x 1600; CPU & Ram- MediaTek Quad-Core: 2 @ 1.5 GHz + 2 @ 1.2 GHz , with 1 GB of RAM vs 2.5 Ghz Quad-core Snapdragon 8084, with Adreno 420 GPU and 2 GB of RAM; 
Camera's 720p front-facing HD camera. 5 MP rear-facing HD camera vs Front-facing 720p HD Camera. 8MP rear-facing camera with LED flash, Electronic Image Stabilization, and a wide-aperture 5P f/2.2 lens. Battery life- Up to 8 hours vs Up to 12 hours. Wi-Fi Connectivity- Dual-band, Single-antenna vs Dual-band, Dual-antenna Wi-Fi (MIMO+HT80).  WOW....

I would have loved to get the wife a larger Fire as she uses her HDX 8.9 each and everyday, for everything and I mean everything. And she uses the rear camera on the fire a lot! But I just can't see buying this HD even if it is a little bigger when you have to give up this much in the performance department. I would have gladly paid extra to have a better class machine. Maybe I missed something still. I'm not saying the 10" HD is not OK for a lot of folks but just that to me, Amazon should have still offered an HDX version of the 10" too. 

I guess if the wife wants a bigger unit later (she's really happy with her HDX 8.9 now) I will give her my 4th gen. Ipad since I will getting either a Surface Pro 3 or Surface Pro 4, once I see what Microsoft is offering with the Pro 4 update next month. I was just really shocked on this update from Amazon. It's almost like they have giving up on high performance cutting edge tech and is settling or wishing for high volume mediocre tablets. Amazon, please don't go this route with the Kindle readers (voyage) etc.. or the Echo, both of which I really enjoy using for their quality and performance. Well just my thoughts.


----------



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

foots said:


> I was just really shocked on this update from Amazon. It's almost like they have giving up on high performance cutting edge tech and is settling or wishing for high volume mediocre tablets.


I was also waiting for the new models with the idea that I would purchase the 10" model, my wife would inherit my Fire HDX 8.9, and her Kindle Fire HDX 7 would be sold on Craigslist. But after seeing the specs on the new models I've decided to leave things as they are.

OTOH . . . the prices on the new models are definitely a step in the right direction! 

- MrBill


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Might just stick with my HD 6...but the larger screen and the microsd card slot look tempting.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

At this time, no, these new tablets are not as good as the ones we have now. The SD card expansion slot is pretty useless for anything other than media, unless Amazon has allowed apps to be installed from and run from the SD card. I might be tempted by a rock bottom Black Friday deal, but overall, I am disappointed. Tablets with 8 GB on board storage is a very bad idea.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I am getting a 7" and a 10".  My daughter has one of the old style HD 7" Fires (2012 model), so I am thinking this will be an update and probably a birthday present for her in October.  She uses hers mainly for watching Netflix or Amazon Prime.  I'm going to check out the 10" and see if I like it.  I use my iPad mini most of the time, this would just be for Amazon Apps I like, magazines, maybe occasional watching of a movie or two.  I am curious to see if the screen resolution is going to make a big difference to me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I do think it'll be an upgrade from the 2012 models.  Definitely thinner and lighter with the potential for more storage of content via an SD card.


----------



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

None of the new (adult) Fire HD models are showing the carousel in their advertisements.  Having a Kindle with no carousel, or at least the option of turning it off, is definitely appealing to me!

- MrBill


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

No, I won't be buying a new Fire tablet this time around.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes    ...the last time I bought a Fire was the original one from 2011, reserved for launch day pick up at Best Buy.  But this time around I ordered from Amazon with my Prime membership to get it delivered to my door on launch day.  I will be anxiously looking out my window for the big brown UPS truck   and hoping it doesn't come while I'm taking my kids to school or when I'm picking them up!


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

I have the new Fire HD 10 coming tomorrow! Early birthday gift for myself.


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

I am on 10 inch Kindle watch, a "late" birthday present since it was this past Sunday.  It's in Orlando, I'm in South Florida


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm looking forward to reviews. I have an older 8.9 and live the size but it's heavy and acts up now and then. I haven't liked the change to the controls on the back.  The new one looks like all that is back on the edges.  I haven't heard how the case works with the camera on the new ones. Hoping it just stays put.  The trade off is the resolution but not sure it will be that noticeable on the 8".


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I ordered the 8 inch Kindle Fire and can't wait for it to show up. Oh, and I haven't mentioned it to my husband. Hmmm...lol. However, my 7" HDX has been giving me fits for a year and calls to Kindle Support have not helped. Their only solution is to deregister or do a factory reset every time there is some kind of update to the software. (I lose everything on my Kindle when Amazon updates--it can't even 'see' the stuff in the cloud.)


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

My wife bought the 7", $49 Fire on Sept. 18th. Amazon said it would be here Oct. 7th. 
Looks like it's gonna show up tomorrow, Oct. 1st! Yay.


----------



## barbie888 (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes, since the one I have now has been acting up a lot lately. I ordered it a few days ago so my shipping date isn't until Nov 11


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Got my Kindle Fire 8 yesterday! I got the tangerine one and I have to say it looks amazing! It is very thin and light--thinner and lighter than my 7" Fire HDX.  I like the set-up on this one better. There's no carousel and instead you can swipe to go to the right for a new page and then back again. Also, swipe to go down. It has a feature my daughter recognized as similar to her iPhone and it's a square icon next to the Home icon. It opens up all the windows you've had open and you can see just the top of the windows moving up and back. Like a deck of cards that have been fanned out. (only going up, not left to right)

Another thing I love--you can set a background picture! Yay! About time. My daughter promptly took her own picture and set it as my background.    All in all, it's a nice device. I have the matching cover from Amazon on order and it should be here tomorrow. I'll breathe a little easier when that arrives as I hate carrying a 'naked' Kindle around. I waited hoping there would be more covers to choose from but there were only about three different kinds. One didn't say if it put the Kindle to sleep when closed, so that one was ruled out right away, and the other one looked good but didn't come in tangerine, and I wanted one that matched my Kindle.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

MaryMcDonald said:


> Got my Kindle Fire 8 yesterday! I got the tangerine one and I have to say it looks amazing!


I envy you the tangerine color. If I was to get one of the new Fires, that's what I would get.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

booklover888 said:


> I envy you the tangerine color. If I was to get one of the new Fires, that's what I would get.


  When I opened the box, which is also tangerine, the Kindle was in the top half of the box, not in the black bottom part, and at first, I thought the box didn't have my Kindle in it because it blended perfectly with the color of the interior of the box, and it's so light and thin, I didn't see it at first. I was about to get frantic but noticed the black writing on the clear plastic the Kindle was wrapped in. Whew!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The $49 Fire showed up and it looks good! I'm impressed with the display, but my first two observations are:
1. The display sure shows fingerprints. I guess all tablets do. I'm just really spoiled with my Kindles not showing them.
2. A lot of the apps that came with the Fire I don't need. So I'll need to read up on how to uninstall them.
But for the price, no complaints here. Way to go, Amazon!


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

I like mine a lot so far.  Like, a LOT.  49 dollars was a good price, and it's comfortable and fun.  It's not too heavy or bulky, and it seems to work pretty well.    But, it does seem slow to respond to touching or tapping the screen sometimes...I hope it's just lag and not an issue with the machine's sensory stuff.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I actually like the new HD 8.  It is thin and light (kind of slippery though).  I like to play with Word Runner and I think the size of the Kindle is pretty great for reading.  It reminds me of a trade paperback.  

And...(I know you guys will get this)...it fits (not perfectly, kind of tightly) in my Kindle 2 Oberon case!!!!!!


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

Okay, I was going to pass because the reviews look bad, but just how well does it fit in an Oberon 2 case? (I have two of those I couldn't bear to get rid of.)

I am so hopeless. I'm sitting here contemplating buying a tablet just because it might fit my case.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

It was a little hard to get in the first time but now I can get it in and out fine.  Mine is orange, so it looks a little strange with my purple oberon but I think it fits really well and have actually been using it in case


----------

